

History of Lambda-calculus, Combinatory Logic, and Types - gnosis
http://www-maths.swan.ac.uk/staff/jrh/papers/JRHHislamWeb.pdf

======
camccann
As a random aside, Dr. Haskell Curry has the interesting distinctions of:

1) Having his _first_ name borrowed for something, putting him in the company
of Ada Byron and few others

2) Having his last name not merely borrowed, but frequently written
_lowercase_ , putting him in the company of Boole, Abel, and (again) few
others.

A fair tribute, I suppose, while so much else seems to focus on Church and
Turing.

------
dirtbox
How they did that without a Lisp Machine and a massively complex keyboard, I
will never know.

------
greenlblue
Interesting read.

